

Try out Pod Clod. It's a game I made. Do you find it addicting? - zackcoburn
http://dormitem.com/games/podclod

======
sgraham
Aiming is too irritating to fine tune.

Don't use 0xff0000 and 0x00ff00, they're painfully programmer-y.

------
chmike
It's not addicting. It is frustrating for many reasons. The aim is not
obvious. There is no obvious logic and strategy in play. Don't know how to
protect, don't know what to do in fact. Maybe adding a beginner level where we
learn the working principle of the game and the basic strategy one can use.

The apparent logic of the game is too basic. Tower of defense is more
interesting because the options are obvious and there are many way to try and
explore.

However a more addicting game would involve randomness in patterns to deal
with. Thus even if we manage to understand the strategy, it will have to adapt
to the terrain pattern. This requires learning and repeated tries, which makes
it addicting. Tetris is such kind of game. Very simple but introduces some
randomness.

------
rms
I liked it but the most frustrating part was aiming the pod. Why not have 32
or so different directions you can aim?

or, if you want to make the aiming very digital in nature, could you have the
eight directions be fixed? it seemed to change based on the first direction I
aimed.

~~~
lucraft
The fun part of the game for me was the strategy of where to place and where
to aim, not actual aiming itself.

Therefore how about having eight directions to aim, and the pods placed on a
grid? Then you have to think about pods getting in each others way, and you
can try and set up chains of the enemy's pods to be clever.

Also, the computer is too quick and accurate at placing pods. Make him a bit
slower and stupider...

~~~
SwellJoe
Agreed. The computer is perfect with his aim...the only time I did reasonably
well was when the computer put his pod behind his base and was shooting
himself (of course, eventually one of my pods starting shooting him and took
it out of play, and the game ended soon after).

------
axod
The music was really quite irritating. Aiming was very hard to get right. Gave
up.

------
thisisnotmyname
It seems like a cool game, but it became unplayable once there were around 20
pods on the screen.

------
leoc
Aiming the pods is quite fiddly.

~~~
zackcoburn
That's part of the challenge!

~~~
SwellJoe
No. It's frustrating, and makes me feel like I can't control the pods. I gave
up after three runs through...I couldn't aim the bastards, so the game sucked.

It would be addicting, if I felt like I could control my elements within the
game...as it is, I feel like the deck is stacked against me. Computer games
that cheat aren't fun. ;-)

------
gojomo
Very interesting. Kinda frustrating. The imprecise aiming and awkward click,
click, click-in-tiny-zone-to-aim placement is not the most fun part of the
game. (I suggest a real click-drag then on release, one more click to aim,
with a larger aiming zone around the turret.)

Might want to add in some additional 'rescue' or defensive moves (walls?) to
prolong the game.

But very unique, could prove really popular.

